# Spielt Ihr ein Instrument?



## Zocker_Boy (19. Januar 2014)

Sind hier auch Musiker unter uns?

Damit die Umfrage nicht zu zerfahren wird, habe ich die Instrumente ein wenig in Gruppen zusammen gefasst.


----------



## kohelet (20. Januar 2014)

Nö. Alle meine Entchen auf Klavier kann ich, der Rest interessiert mich nicht.


----------



## keinnick (20. Januar 2014)

Ja, Gitarre


----------



## Stoffel01 (20. Januar 2014)

Keyboard^^


----------



## Flame-Brot (20. Januar 2014)

Gitarre, Bass und ab und an mal Schlagzeug


----------



## mmayr (20. Januar 2014)

Trompete


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2014)

Einen Thread in der Art gibt es schon


----------



## andy91xx (23. Januar 2014)

Meine Freundin spielt ganz gut Flöte :p


----------



## dgeigerd (11. April 2018)

Ist Mayonaise auch ein instrument? 

Im Industrial Bereich sind Industriemaschinen auch Instrumente ^^


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (11. April 2018)

Didgeridoo oder auch Yidaki


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. April 2018)

Spiele Gitarre (wenn auch nicht gut), Keyboard, Djembe und Schofar (sofern das als Musikinstrument zählt).
Theoretisch aus jeder Kategorie eins.


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. April 2018)

Nein, ich spiele kein Musikinstrument,

 würde aber wenn ich die Gelegenheit bekäme gerne Banjo spielen erlernen.


----------



## dekay55 (12. April 2018)

Ja, Synthesizer, Drum Computer, und div. Elektrische Schaltungen zur Klangsynthese


----------



## commodore128d (17. April 2018)

Ich spiele Mischpult, zählt das auch?


----------



## dekay55 (17. April 2018)

Nö, außer du benutzt Plattenspieler die kann man als Instrument missbrauchen in Kombination mit dem Mischpult


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2018)

Ich kann ein paar Akkorde aufn Keyboard spielen. Ich würde gerne richtig Keyboard spielen können... aber alleine selber beibringen da bin ich nicht so der Typ für. Und Unterricht ist mir zu teuer momentan.
Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren mit Fruity Loops ein paar Beats gebastelt. Mit virtuellen Instrumenten (VSTs).
Wir haben noch ein Bontempi Keyboard im Keller was eigentlich nur zu Weihnachten rausgeholt wird. Aber will irgendwann was besseres... eine Yamaha Workstation mit geilen Sounds. Tyros oder so. Kann auch gebraucht sein.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YerYobfU4Hc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wick_9amu9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

